# New Star Trek Deep Space Nine documentary: What We Left Behind



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

DS9 was not for everyone, but over twenty years after the last episode it has more fans than ever.

As an Indiegogo backer, I've enjoyed an early look at this new documentary. It's great.

*Trailer:*





*See also their "sizzle reel" video* on the Indiegogo page: https://www.indiegogo...
*
In theaters one night only, May 13th: *https://www.fathomevents.com/events/w...
*
TiVo:* we can still stream the entire 1993-99 series via Netflix, Amazon, Hulu, and other sources, and the show periodically comes around on live TV as well (or at least it does here in Silicon Valley...).

*Discs and streaming* will be available after the premier I'm sure.

The fundraising campaign for the documentary pulled in $647,891 from 9,552 backers. Many of us made additional contributions when asked to support upgrading the digitization of DS9 film clips to HD.

My "perks" include the Blu-ray/DVD set, plus T-shirts portraying Kira in a Che Guevara-type pose, Quark with the Rules of Acquisition, and good old Garak explaining why he is but a "simple tailor".


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

We've got our tickets. Looking forward to it. My wife and I are just finishing up on watching Voyager.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Yeah, if my schedule works out, I'll definitely try and get to see this in the theater. DS9 still remains my favorite Star Trek series.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah, if my schedule works out, I'll definitely try and get to see this in the theater. DS9 still remains my favorite Star Trek series.


To me DS9 ran hot and cold, but especially in later seasons it really hit its stride. _In the Pale Moonlight_ remains my favorite single Trek episode across any of the series I've seen, and Garak one of my favorite characters.

I'll have to search this one out.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I've always thought that DS9 was the best post-TOS Star Trek series. The characters seemed more like real "people" than the more popular ST:TNG.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> I've always thought that DS9 was the best post-TOS Star Trek series. The characters seemed more like real "people" than the more popular ST:TNG.


Agreed, I could never get used to TNG. Too sweet and self-righteously PC for me.

Kind of like root beer! But the DS9 writers, they got it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

A shame that the HD footage from this documentary is probably the *only* HD footage of DS9 we'll see.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> A shame that the HD footage from this documentary is probably the *only* HD footage of DS9 we'll see.


It was apparently a lot of work to prepare even this much. But the amazing thing I learned from the additional campaign to fund that work is that the original is on actual film! So there is hope.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

kaszeta said:


> To me DS9 ran hot and cold, but especially in later seasons it really hit its stride. _In the Pale Moonlight_ remains my favorite single Trek episode across any of the series I've seen, and Garak one of my favorite characters.


I always felt the first couple of seasons were ok, but seasons 4-7 were excellent. Part of that to me was there was far more integrated storyline than just individual episodes that didn't really feel connected, and there was a true sense of purpose.

While DS9 might be on film, my guess is the effects would be where conversion to HD would be an issue. I'm not sure there'd really be enough return on the investment it would take to make it worth doing unfortunately.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

gschrock said:


> I always felt the first couple of seasons were ok, but seasons 4-7 were excellent. Part of that to me was there was far more integrated storyline than just individual episodes that didn't really feel connected, and there was a true sense of purpose.


Agreed! And yet when they started making multipart episodes and long story arcs, they initially got pushback from executives. That's mentioned in the documentary.



gschrock said:


> While DS9 might be on film, my guess is the effects would be where conversion to HD would be an issue. I'm not sure there'd really be enough return on the investment it would take to make it worth doing unfortunately.


The documentary includes a high-def space battle scene, and it looks great. As DVDs are fading away, if they want to produce a Blu-ray or maintain longevity in streaming then at some point they're going to have to consider opening up those cans again.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> It was apparently a lot of work to prepare even this much. But the amazing thing I learned from the additional campaign to fund that work is that the original is on actual film! So there is hope.


All Star Trek series up through most of Enterprise were filmed using Panavision 35mm cameras. That's not the problem. That, in fact, is the easy part.

The problems:
1) TNG, DS9, and Voyager would have all been edited in a computer in standard definition, then out to a standard definition video tape. This means that to reproduce an episode in HD or better, they'd have to scan all the film, then actually reproduce all the same cuts the editor would have made originally. This is extremely time and therefore cost intensive. 
2) For TNG, CBS Studios actually did #1. The problem is that they took a considerable financial loss on the effort. They expected that the home video revenue would be significantly higher than it was. This alone makes a DS9 or Voyager HD release highly questionable.
3) Compounding the problem, DS9 made extensive use of what was then state of the art CGI... all of which was rendered to SD quality. All of that would have to be re-rendered into HD, then re-inserted into the episodes. And, I believe at least one of the companies that did the CGI for Paramount has now gone out of business.

Either way, the chances of a HD DS9 or Voyager are very, very low. 

Here's a long, detailed interview that talks about all of the above:
Why Deep Space Nine and Voyager May Never Get the HD Remaster They Deserve | TREKNEWS.NET


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> Either way, the chances of a HD DS9 or Voyager are very, very low.
> 
> Here's a long, detailed interview that talks about all of the above:
> Why Deep Space Nine and Voyager May Never Get the HD Remaster They Deserve | TREKNEWS.NET


Oh, that's so sad. I get it now. DS9 being less popular than TNG, and even TNG possibly losing money on the HD conversion, a full remastering is very very unlikely.

No wonder they had to launch a separate campaign just to expand the doc's HD content from five to twenty minutes:






I think the final remastered footage includes the "Sacrifice of Angels" battle scene mentioned in the article. Perhaps the only five minutes of HD they had before asking for help was the short demo done by others during the TNG remastering.

Anyway, I'm proud to have been a "Hi-Def Hero" for this doc, and the results are spectacular. Also: there's interesting anecdote in that article about Seth MacFarlane hosting a writers' roundtable for the TNG Blu-ray special features, at no charge just because he's such a raging fan. Perhaps his ideas for Orville began then. But that's another thread.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

And in other DS9 news, last year this happened:

Terry Farrell And Adam Nimoy Get Married On Leonard Nimoy's Birthday


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I wish this doc were on TV so I could watch in quickmode (or faster).

(yeah I saw the mention of disc release)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

See Clip Of Hypothetical Season 8 Of 'Deep Space Nine' from 'What We Left Behind' Documentary


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Exclusive: 'What We Left Behind' Clip Has the DS9 Cast Reflecting on the Grueling Makeup


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I saw a Fandango ad at one of the movies I saw this weekend.

since it's a fathom event and I'm spoiled by cheap/free tickets via A list, and they don't work for fathomevents shows, I'll probably skip this in the theater. If it's later on fandangonow or something, I'll watch it.

Edit: I corrected "they don't work for fandango" to "they don't work for fathomevents shows".


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

mattack said:


> I saw a Fandango ad at one of the movies I saw this weekend.
> 
> since it's a fathom event and I'm spoiled by cheap/free tickets via A list, and they don't work for fandango, I'll probably skip this in the theater. If it's later on fandangonow or something, I'll watch it.


Yeah but you'll miss geeking out over it with other fans in the theater!


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

:fearscream::fearscream::fearscream:

One night only! Monday, May 13th:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1123095741646327809


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Yeah but you'll miss geeking out over it with other fans in the theater!


My showing's nearing capacity, and the theatre added a second screen. Almost tempted to refund the first seats and get better seats at the second screen. But I'll miss out on the denser geekier audience.

But I need to get a Niners Ballcap to show super-DS9 geek color. Or a Defiant patch to go Ultra.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Lots of press leading up to the big night!

One night only: Monday, May 13th. Got Tickets?

Deep Space Nine's New Documentary Is an Earnest Love Letter to Star Trek's Most Rebellious Era

Andrew Robinson Chats 'Deep Space Nine', Garak, 'What We Left Behind' Documentary

Armin Shimerman Chats 'Deep Space Nine', Quark, 'What We Left Behind' Documentary


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I wonder how many here are going to a theater tonight vs. waiting for the disc release. 

As a backer I was able to stream it early. Great documentary, and long overdue!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I didn't know it was even a Kickstarter. Just saw ads about the movie event and my wife and I had just finished up watching DS9 several months ago, so thought it would be fun. 7pm tonight, looking forward to it.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Whenever anyone hears of this being available on disc or streaming, could you please post the info here?

Thanks!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

dbranco said:


> Whenever anyone hears of this being available on disc or streaming, could you please post the info here?
> 
> Thanks!


I will obviously be available somehow eventually, I surly doubt they would go through all this to only show it one time.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

vertigo235 said:


> I will obviously be available somehow eventually, I surly doubt they would go through all this to only show it one time.


I think you're confusing the word when, with if.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> I think you're confusing the word when, with if.


Yes my mistake, I responded and then realized my mistake but had to get back to work


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Just got home. It was definitely fun, seeing the HD clips was neat, and even took home a free poster. I loved the bit in the end credits


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

They didn't have any of the posters at the theater I went to. Not a big loss, I suppose.

Definitely a good look back at DS9. If I had to quibble, it would have been nice to have more full-cast roundtable... and if I'm not mistaken, Avery didn't participate at all, which is a little disappointing. (I think all of his stuff was archival clips from other documentaries, particularly "The Captains.")

The thing I'm left with, after watching the documentary, is a sense of loss all over again. Everyone that participated seemed to enjoy DS9 so much, and there was a feeling of "Let's get the band back together..." but then you realize that won't happen, especially when you have some of the cast referring to "that time in our lives" that clearly is something in the past.

Similarly, watching the HD clips, you get that thought that it'd be so nice to see the show in HD... and then you realize that won't happen either, especially because they said that CBS would only scan the film if the documentary people covered the full cost.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

dbranco said:


> Whenever anyone hears of this being available on disc or streaming, could you please post the info here?
> 
> Thanks!


Backers just received an update that says "in the coming days, you may see news about home video release plans and dates through our distribution partners at Shout! Factory". When we get more info I'll post it here.

Also next month the film will play at theaters in the UK, Ireland, and Germany.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Backers just received an update that says "in the coming days, you may see news about home video release plans and dates through our distribution partners at Shout! Factory". When we get more info I'll post it here.


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> The thing I'm left with, after watching the documentary, is a sense of loss all over again.


Pretty much how I felt too. And I feel that the chances of a full HD remaster of the entire series are even **more remote** now than before I saw the documentary. 

The slide show mentioned a home video/digital release in August.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

I saw the documentary/movie last night - our movie theater was pretty quiet but full - not many people in costume though. I liked being able to see the clips of the series as well as the actors now. Unfortunately DS9 isn't available on TV reruns like other Star Trek series have been. I am currently checking out the DVDs available through my library to rewatch the seasons.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

paracelsus said:


> Unfortunately DS9 isn't available on TV reruns like other Star Trek series have been. I am currently checking out the DVDs available through my library to rewatch the seasons.


It's on the H&I ("Heros & Icons") cable channel Sunday nights and weeknights. H&I is on Comcast and many other providers in your area. It's also on Netflix which offers a free trial month, but good luck finishing all episodes in one month.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

There was a promo about a blu-ray version of the documentary that played before the show started. I think it had an exact date but I'm pretty sure it said August.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> It's on the H&I ("Heros & Icons") cable channel Sundays at 10 PM. H&I is on Comcast and many other providers in your area. It's also on Netflix which offers a free trial month, but good luck finishing all episodes in one month.


It's actually on every day of the week. It's part of their nightly "All Star Trek, All Night" programming block. They show TOS, TNG, DS9, VOY, and ENT all in a row.

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine

Edit: in fact, tonight is "What You Leave Behind, Part I", which would mean they'd re-start with "The Emissary, Part I" on Thursday night.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> It's actually on every day of the week. It's part of their nightly "All Star Trek, All Night" programming block. They show TOS, TNG, DS9, VOY, and ENT all in a row.
> 
> Star Trek: Deep Space Nine
> 
> Edit: in fact, tonight is "What You Leave Behind, Part I", which would mean they'd re-start with "The Emissary, Part I" on Thursday night.


Thanks! I've edited my post. Amazing to think there's basically a "Star Trek channel" outside of Silicon Valley now. 

(I originally found that H&I when we wanted to revisit the old _Kung-Fu_ TV series. It's just amazing the whitewashing that folks accepted back in the day. Not just David Carradine, either. In one episode, a 16 year-old blue-eyed Don Johnson was playing a Native American! But I'm getting OT.)


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

paracelsus said:


> Unfortunately DS9 isn't available on TV reruns like other Star Trek series have been. I am currently checking out the DVDs available through my library to rewatch the seasons.


Besides Netflix and H&I, I believe CBS All Access also has it. However, it's hard to say that service is worth it unless you're subscribing for ST: D (or STD, as some call it).


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

All of the major SVOD platforms carry Trek. (Netflix, Amazon Prime, and Hulu.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I never watched DS9 or Voyager. I liked NG, Enterprise and Discovery. Maybe I should go back and watch these. I'm not a "treky" but I do enjoy the genre.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

IMO DS9 and Voyager are some of the most interesting shows because they're very different, each in their own ways. I went back and watched all seasons of both on Netflix a few years ago. Well worth it, since I'd missed a lot of both (in fact I think I didn't see either of their final seasons so I had no idea how they ended).


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I'm a huge Trek fan but... (don't intend to thread crap)


Dan203 said:


> I never watched DS9 or Voyager. I liked NG, Enterprise and Discovery. Maybe I should go back and watch these. I'm not a "treky" but I do enjoy the genre.


I didn't like DS9 nor Voyager that much, esp DS9. DS9 to me for the most part wasn't very interesting except towards the end w/the Dominion War.

Voyager was pretty spotty. I've watched probably 2/3 of Voyager and maybe 1/2 of DS9.

My favorites are still TOS and TNG (although season 1 and 2 of TNG are mostly terrible). Enterprise I enjoyed. I also like ST: D. I've seen every ep of each of these. Of course, I've seen every single Trek movie more than once, some more than others.

I've met one person who says DS9 is his favorite!  He's an unusual one. Another guy at work for awhile began watching DS9 from the beginning and would keep telling me "it's not that bad". I felt he was wasting his time (i.e. he could skip many eps and just watch the good ones) and that it wasn't a exactly a ringing endorsement. It seems he stopped, through no direction from me.

If you like a more action oriented show, watch Star Trek: Discovery instead.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

cwerdna said:


> I've met one person who says DS9 is his favorite!  He's an unusual one.


Well then I guess we've met. 

I'd probably like ST.D, but have so far resisted being absorbed by the CBS.AA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Well then I guess we've met.
> 
> I'd probably like ST.D, but have so far resisted being absorbed by the CBS.AA.


You can add it to your Amazon Prime membership for a 7 day free trial and then binge watch them all and then cancel.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> You can add it to your Amazon Prime membership for a 7 day free trial and then binge watch them all and then cancel.


29 episodes in 7 days? Don't want to see it that bad...yet. Besides I'm mostly staying away from CBS:AA on principle.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> 29 episodes in 7 days? Don't want to see it that bad...yet. Besides I'm mostly staying away from CBS:AA on principle.


You could do a 7 day trial through Amazon and then another one through CBS:AA directly and then you'd have 14 days to watch. There are only 14 episodes per season, so that's just 2 a day.

If you watch for free and then cancel then you're sticking to your principles and actually kinda flipping a CBS:AA the bird.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> You could do a 7 day trial through Amazon and then another one through CBS:AA directly and then you'd have 14 days to watch. There are only 14 episodes per season, so that's just 2 a day.
> 
> If you watch for free and then cancel then you're sticking to your principles and actually kinda flipping a CBS:AA the bird.


Actually the first season has 15 episodes. But thanks, it could happen if I ever get interested enough. Same for the Marvel shows planned for the new Disney service. At some point it's just too many subscriptions (or too much free trial juggling).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I did it recently for both S2 of ST: Discovery and S2 of Cobra Kai. Both services offered a trial that was long enough for me to watch the series and then cancel. I had previously done a trial for YouTube for S1 of Cobra Kai so not sure why they offered it again. CBS we used my Sister's account for S1 of ST: Discovery but this time I used Amazon for the trial because I wanted to watch via TiVo.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

If you sign up for CBS:AA and then try to cancel, they almost always offer a free month to keep on (at least in the past). I've done this a few times. And then when you finally cancel, eventually they start emailing you to give you a free month if you join again. It's pretty easy to get a lot of free time. 

I don't know if it's the same if you subscribe via Amazon though. I'd guess not.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> It's on the H&I ("Heros & Icons") cable channel Sunday nights and weeknights. H&I is on Comcast and many other providers in your area. It's also on Netflix which offers a free trial month, but good luck finishing all episodes in one month.


They're probably hacked to shreds there. I bet you're missing many minutes from every episode.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

DancnDude said:


> If you sign up for CBS:AA and then try to cancel, they almost always offer a free month to keep on (at least in the past).


I didn't get free months, but I did get 2 months at half off the last time I tried to cancel.. a few days after.

but as I said in the general streaming thread, that I guess is only about 25% off of the full-year-at-a-time price anyway, so I may just end up doing a year and forgetting about it when this 2 month stint finishes.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> They're probably hacked to shreds there. I bet you're missing many minutes from every episode.


Surprisingly, not all that much if at all. They take very short commercial breaks - sometimes as short as a single commercial. And they don't edit the episodes to insert additional commercials like you might find on some cable broadcasts.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

You can skip most of the episodes were Sisco has hair


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Turtleboy said:


> You can skip most of the episodes where Sisko has hair


Yes, it's much better when A Man Called Hawk is running the station.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

We got a free month through CBS:AA, and had planned to binge-watch ST Disc. That went out the window when we discovered our 4 year old TV doesn’t have the correct APP for streaming CBS:AA! We would have to either watch individually on a laptop (or cell phone) or connect the laptop to the tv. The former is too small a screen for pleasant watching; the latter is very inconvenient for pausing or rewinding the picture.

Had we known this limitation, we may have tried to get the free month through Amazon Prime; our TV does support this app. As it stands, we have watched three episodes of Twilight Zone (via laptop/tv) in the three weeks we’ve had the subscription, and I’ve streamed The Good Fight on my relatively tiny iPhone screen.

Edited because the STcolonD produced ST with a devil emoji!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I'd recommend getting a Roku. You can get one for $30 or so (or Amazon Stick or Apple TV if you want to spend more). It gives you access to all apps and is super easy to use.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

Nvidia shield. More expensive than a Roku, but it's by far the best of the streaming devices out there. (Although Hulu apparently doesn't believe in android tv stuff). Even does a better job with Amazon Prime videos than most of the Amazon devices. (And unfortunately, I've tried enough of them to be annoyed at how much I spent on them before I went with the shield).


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I re-watched the entire DS9 series on Netflix awhile back, including some episodes I probably missed while traveling and living abroad back in the Nineties.

The Nexflix app in our main TV and all apps in our TiVos still work great. But apps on the 93000 series Minis, not so much. So when the Amazon and other non-Netflix apps on our big Sony Bravia started failing ("Internet browser will be closed due to internal error") and we also couldn't depend on the Mini's apps in that room, I got an Amazon Fire TV Stick 4K.

The Fire Stick is great. It automatically figured out what TV it was connected to, and synced up with the Sony remote immediately. Every app works well, and if I wanted to use Alexa she's integrated with voice commands through the Amazon remote too. Not every TV can accept 4K signals via USB, but the Stick figures that out and compensates automatically too.

I dropped Roku awhile back, because we were still paying a monthly subscription and were hardly using it. I think it's free now except for pay channels/services, but maybe that happened after we left. We gave up on it when their cable transport backbone failed during the Meriwether-Macgregor fight. I'd originally gotten it long long ago when experimenting with a music streaming service they no longer host, and they still don't support FLAC files or streaming though that's really not the point of the service.

The Shield looks very very interesting - Wow! - but the main gamer in the house is off to college soon. @gschrock I see it also supports Hulu now, so I don't understand your comment above.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

There's a very old hulu app that hasn't been updated in quite some time for it (and android tv in general). It does not support any of the hulu live tv stuff. Seems to be ok for the on-demand stuff though. Hulu in the past has said it's too difficult for them to support android tv because of fragmentation, but the reality is, if they handled a few of the major choices, they'd cover most people. 

I don't use it for any gaming related stuff. But it's been the best streaming device I've had. Works very well with Plex (heck, it can be a plex server if your really want, but I run a separate machine for mine), and can handle 4k hdr material and atmos sound. 

The fire tv stick 4k is supposed to be something of an improvement. It's probably about the one fire tv I haven't owned . I've had older sticks, the original 4k box, the cube. None of them play amazon video as well as the shield does. There's always just a little hesitation to the video at times. And the fire tv's are somewhat more limited on sound (although I think the 4k stick can handle atmos?), and decent sound quality on plex has been something of an issue on fire tv's. 

It'll also work with alexa (and I think google?) these days, although I haven't tried that yet, largely because I've got the cube attached still at the moment.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Ah. Well being a TiVo Mini owner I know all about old outdated apps @gschrock. And good to know about Plex on the Shield. Wish I'd had that option sooner. Plex is another thing I gave up on because of old outdated apps in the TV and TiVo.

Transcoding from FLAC files was taking up to 20 seconds between tracks, and video was taking forever. The problem was not the Plex servier, it was the TV and TiVo apps. At this point I've deleted Plex off my server and probably wouldn't set it up again. For music I have LMS on the server and Squeezelite-X on a fanless mini PC attached to a real DAC at the endpoint, and I don't bother with video files unless I can put them directly on a TiVo after conversion with VideoReDo.

Let's not scare anyone off though: for accessing ST.D or any other Star Trek series, all the new options are great!


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

dbranco said:


> We got a free month through CBS:AA, and had planned to binge-watch ST Disc. That went out the window when we discovered our 4 year old TV doesn't have the correct APP for streaming CBS:AA! We would have to either watch individually on a laptop (or cell phone) or connect the laptop to the tv. The former is too small a screen for pleasant watching; the latter is very inconvenient for pausing or rewinding the picture.
> ...
> Edited because the STcolonD produced ST with a devil emoji!


At home, besides iOS and Android devices that can view CBS AA, I also have these that can which I actively use: Apple TV 4K (not that much, I don't like the remote), Chromecast and Roku 3 (quite old now).

My TV is from 2008. There's no such thing as apps for it.

As for the latter... I usually just say ST: D. Or, you could just call it STD, like the people who don't like the show or having to pay for it.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

_What We Left Behind_ Boldly Argues for _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine's_ Place in the Black TV Canon
"Crucially, huge swaths of the show focused on complicated, yearning black and brown characters, free of alien prosthetics and the edicts creator Gene Roddenberry issued for previous _Star Trek_ series (main characters must get along; no war)."

_What We Left Behind:_ Biggest Reveals From The _Deep Space Nine_ Documentary
"Garashir fans, rejoice. According to _What We Left Behind_, Garak, the spy-turned-tailor who lived out his 'retirement' on _Deep Space Nine_ was definitely and unequivocally gay."

_What We Left Behind_ Review - _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine_ Documentary Boldly Goes Into the Show's Highs and Lows
"Our theater in Brooklyn was sold out for the one-night-only showing of _What We Left Behind_. It started on a telling note. Everyone was excited to be there, an electric energy to have in the air. But..."


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

dbranco said:


> Whenever anyone hears of this being available on disc or streaming, could you please post the info here?
> 
> Thanks!


The discs are now available for pre-order on Amazon:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RR73J7Y
Release date August 6th


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

An enjoyable hour-long sit-down with five DS9 folks (Ira Steven Behr/DS9 showrunner, Kai De Mello-Folsom/docu producer, Andrew Robinson/Garak, Nana Visitor/Kira, Armin Shimerman/Quark) discussing the new documentary.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Ooh, a documentary about a documentary about DS9!


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Agreed, I could never get used to TNG. Too sweet and self-righteously PC for me.
> 
> Kind of like root beer! But the DS9 writers, they got it.


Whoa! That is perfect! It describes exactly why I stopped liking the TNG universe. A self-righteous, bland, sterile, "vision" of what an advanced society would be like that was ironically hypocritical. I did like Enterprise because those "values" were scaled back somewhat and weren't in full effect, but I guess it wasn't root-beer-like enough.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

The plot of Deep Space Nine Season 8 should become a movie

The author of this article has some good ideas, except for putting it behind the CBS:AA paywall.

Love the name of that website: RedShirtsAlwaysDie.com


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Well, I have one significant issue with the article: the statement that the writers session from the documentary was "what would have been season 8." It wasn't - it was never supposed to be. It was just one day's work with a goal to create a purely hypothetical vision of what _could_ be a season 8, if it were to go into production now. They specifically called out that last part during the documentary. It isn't and wasn't intended to be a blueprint to what would have been season 8 had it continued production after season 7.

It was impressive work for a single day's work ... but that's really all it was.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree that "would" reflects imprecise writing, and that woulda shoulda been coulda.  But I doubt the writer thought that through as deeply as you have.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Ooh, a documentary about a documentary about DS9!


The story behind the story of the story behind the story.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> It was impressive work for a single day's work ... but that's really all it was.


That was my favorite part of the documentary. It had a genuine "we got the band back together" joy to it. And it seriously saddens me that their brainstorm is far better than any of the extended universe novels that came out after DS9's end in 1999.



Spoiler



The notion of Vedek Kira Nerys leading Prophet worshipping Jem'Hadar soldiers really grabbed me.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Today the documentary team confirmed the August 6th release date for the discs, and detailed the bonus features included with each version.










The standard Blu-ray/DVD set will contain these bonus features:
• "An Intro from Ira & the Gang"
• "A Brief History of Deep Space Nine"
• "What We Left Out"(over 45 minutes of new stories!)
• "Behind the Scenes at the Variety Photoshoot"
• "HD Remaster Discussion" (a roundtable chat with the filmmakers)
• "More From the Fans" (YOU!)
• Theatrical Trailer
_Available for pre-order from Amazon:_ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RR73J7Y

A "Special Edition" Blu-Ray will contain the same Disc 1 plus a second bonus Disc 2 with these features:
• A Round Table Look At The Making Of The Documentary, A 50-Minute Discussion With Co-Director And Deep Space Nine Showrunner Ira Steven Behr, Co-Director David Zappone, Producer Kai de Mello-Folsom, Producer/Editor Joseph Kornbrodt, And Producer/Editor Luke Snailham
• A Musical Reunion With Composers Dennis McCarthy And Kevin Kiner
_Available only direct from Shout! Factory:_ https://www.shoutfactory.com/pro...

As an Indiegogo backer I'll get one disc, with these additional bonus features:
• Indiegogo Campaign Videos & Video Vault
• Technical Trivia Track (A special subtitle text track with detailed technical info and listing of our HD Hero sponsors!)
• A Musical Reunion With Composers Dennis McCarthy And Kevin Kiner

Makes me wonder what I'll be missing in that round table!


----------



## longrider (Oct 26, 2017)

I had already ordered it on the 19th and at that time the price was $28.98 and no ETA Now it is $21.61 and they have the Aug 6 date. The price is no issue with Amazon's price guarantee but I was surprised to see such a big drop.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Recap of last night's Comic-Con DS9 panel: 
SDCC: Deep Space Nine cast answers 'What They Left Behind' in new documentary


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Whoo-hoo! My backers edition has arrived. It has a unique cover: note the baseball.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1152384732065255429


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Now available to the public on Prime Video, Blu-ray, and DVD: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RR73J7Y


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

I've received my backer poster. Basically the DVD/Blu-ray cover, with an even bigger Ira holding the station, and the title along the bottom. I have no idea what I'm going to do with it.

My favorite swag from this campaign is the T-shirt with Kira Nerys / Nana Visitor looking like Che Guevara. That's probably the only item I'll put on display.

Here's another happy fan enjoying his:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1053288951220523008


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Star Trek: Deep Space Nine cast talks about What We Left Behind documentary

Includes new interviews with Ira Steven Behr, Andrew Robinson, David Zappone, and they also "...spoke with Cirroc Lofton, Penny Johnson Jerald, and Aron Eisenberg about their shared bond. Lofton and Jerald also spoke poignantly about realizing the true impact of the series only after the age of social media. But to hear those thoughts, you'll have to watch the full video!"


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Now available to the public on Prime Video, Blu-ray, and DVD: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RR73J7Y


Also on FandangoNow. So it's a way for those of you who use Fandango to buy movie tickets (INCLUDING "buy" with AMC A list for no actual additional cost) to use the $5 codes you get for every 4 movies..

So you can see this for "free" (no additional cost to your existing subscription) after seeing 4 AMC A List movies.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

dbranco said:


> Whenever anyone hears of this being available on disc or streaming, could you please post the info here?
> 
> Thanks!


Now available to stream from Vudu.

https://www.vudu.com/content/movies...ehind-Looking-Back-at-Deep-Space-Nine/1160115


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Jeeters said:


> Now available to stream from Vudu.
> 
> https://www.vudu.com/content/movies...ehind-Looking-Back-at-Deep-Space-Nine/1160115


THANK YOU!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Just got it for free from fandangonow via the Fandango credits as I mentioned before. (30 days to start.)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

They've now released the soundtrack too, for those wanting to further support this project: https://buysoundtrax.myshopify.com/products/what-we...

As a backer at a certain level, I received it as a free download last night. Apparently backers get only the MP3 files, not the 24-bit WAV versions, but it is still nice, and nice to have. Not sure I'd normally pay for a soundtrack, but it's been worthwhile to support this documentary.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

4.6/5 stars on Amazon, 8.5/10 on IMDB!




  






A couple of the higher-ranked Amazon reviews briefly had me confused. They were complaining about political content, and I honestly didn't know what they were talking about at first.

Then I thought, certainly this doc couldn't have been done without including reference to the political/cultural context of its time, including racism, homelessness, gender identity, and so on. But then I recalled the bit where Ira Steven Behr graded how well they'd stepped up for social justice. Apparently that's what "triggered" those reviewers. For many that was a step too far.

I wonder how those reviewers would have reacted to the Original Series back in the the day. Race relations (Let That Be Your Last Battlefield), the Cold War and the small nations caught in the middle (Errand of Mercy, A Private Little War), the first interracial kiss on TV (or one of the first anyway, in Plato's Stepchildren), and more...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I watched it.. it was entertaining.. Even the "corny" bits (singing, etc) were entertaining.

Though they committed the usually annoying thing of slicing things apart (e.g. how Mythbusters and some other shows with "separate stories" show chunks of each story interleaved rather than just showing an entire one in one solid-except-maybe-for-commercials chunk).. Though that KIND of worked for the "potential next season" discussion.

It was funny that they pointed out the "this story may or not be true" issue, since different people had different recollections.

I still would have probably watched it 50% faster if I had it locally recorded.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Sad news for DS9 fans in this thread:

*RIP Aron Eisenberg (Nog on Star Trek: Deep Space Nine) *


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

The DS9 documentary folks have posted an extended clip of their interview with Aron Eisenberg (Nog) to YouTube.

They've also set up a GoFundMe fundraiser for funeral costs.

The video and their full message are in this post: https://www.tivocommunity.com/co...


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The GoFundMe currently is at over $28,000 for its $10K goal.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Mikeguy said:


> The GoFundMe currently is at over $28,000 for its $10K goal.


Yes! Amazing outpouring of support. I saw a note there that the campaign briefly halted at $20,000 as apparently there are tax consequences above that amount, but after checking with the family the creator reopened it to donations, and I've since chipped in too.

In addition to the funeral costs that family still has a long road ahead of them without Aron's support. Contrary to popular belief, most actors in these shows are not living large off their small residuals.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

And now for something completely different, because life goes on.

DS9 fans on this thread may be interested in this new topic:

*Star Trek leading ladies crowdfunding film on 1917 New Orleans madams*
Marina Sirtis (Deanna Troi), Terry Farrell (Jadzia Dax), Nana Visitor (Major Kira), and Kitty Swink (Luaran)


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

More sad news for DS9 fans...

*René Auberjonois has passed (Odo, John Mulcahy in the M*A*S*H film, many others)*


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

A CNet email alerted me to it being free at What We Left Behind: Looking Back at Star Trek: Deep Space Nine (2019). I'm not sure how long it'll remain that way.

Is mentioned at Beat the coronavirus blues with free movies, magazines, audiobooks, video games and more.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks. Been meaning to track it down. Now I want to watch DS9 again!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

who passed?


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

Passed the dutchie? (on the left-hand side)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Just watched it on Tubi, via my Roku device; free, and only 2 or so commercial breaks (with only a single commercial each time).

A really well-done documentary, and making many good points about the unsung values of the series. Recommended. :up:


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

May as well post this here even though it's slightly OT:
August 30th: Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Live Experience 4pm ET - GalaxyCon Live


> Join the crew of the Star Trek: Deep Space Nine for a one-of-a-kind Live Streamed Q&A with GalaxyCon Live. Join Armin Shimerman "Quark", Nana Visitor "Major Kira", Alexander Siddig "Doctor Bashir", Andy Robinson "Garak", Terry Farrell "Lt. Cmdr. Jadzia Dax, and Chase Masterson "Leeta" on Sunday, August 30th, at 4pm ET to boldly go where no one has gone before! One-on-One Video Chats and Autographs are also available.


https://galaxycon.com/august-30-star-trek-ds9/


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Funny this should pop up today. Hubby and I had been watching Enterprise and just finished it tonight - and decided we needed to rewatch DS9. So we watched the first episode of that tonight. We usually watch 1 episode a day - sometimes we skip a day, sometimes we watch 2. And I guess we'll then cap it off with the documentary.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got this e-mail:


> *The Star Trek Voyager Documentary is Coming!*
> The production team behind "*For the Love of Spock*," "*The Captains*," and the DS9 documentary "*What We Left Behind*" now brings you The Voyager Documentary! Finally, Voyager will get the love it deserves!
> 
> *Indiegogo Campaign Launches March 1st!*
> ...


Indiegogo Pre-Launch Page

I was not into Voyager the way I was with DS9, but I'll at least help out by creating a new thread for this by the March 1st launch if nobody else takes it on.


----------



## Saturn_V (Jun 2, 2007)

I wasn't into Voyager during its first airing either- but I've come to respect it. A lot of fans feel for VOY just as strongly as I feel for DS9; and I can't tell them they're wrong.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Will the film actress who couldn't keep up with the amount of dialogue required for a TV series appear in it?


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

ncbill said:


> Will the film actress who couldn't keep up with the amount of dialogue required for a TV series appear in it?


I didn't watch enough Voyager to catch that reference, sorry.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

The Voyager documentary crowdfunding campaign is live. I'd still prefer to leave it to a Voyager fan start a new thread. And there do seem to be plenty of fans out there: the campaign has already blown way past the initial goal.

Here's the Indiegogo page:
The Star Trek Voyager Documentary


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I didn't watch enough Voyager to catch that reference, sorry.


Add me to that club.


----------



## ncbill (Sep 1, 2007)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I didn't watch enough Voyager to catch that reference, sorry.


Geneviève Bujold - Wikipedia


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

ncbill said:


> Geneviève Bujold - Wikipedia


Fascinating. And given that Mulgrew later described the days often running to 18 hours and taking over everything else in her life, Bujold probably made the right choice for herself.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Fascinating. And given that Mulgrew later described the days often running to 18 hours and taking over everything else in her life, Bujold probably made the right choice for herself.


That, and Bujold was just flat out NOT right for the part. Here's the big scene at the beginning of the first episode, "The Caretaker," with Genevieve Bujold in it (yes, at utterly horrible resolution):
First Captain Janeway Complete - YouTube


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

LoadStar said:


> That, and Bujold was just flat out NOT right for the part. Here's the big scene at the beginning of the first episode, "The Caretaker," with Genevieve Bujold in it (yes, at utterly horrible resolution):
> First Captain Janeway Complete - YouTube


Oh gawd. That was terrible. And maybe Bujold knew that too.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

OK, I guess I'll have to start it: Star Trek Voyager Documentary thread.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> That, and Bujold was just flat out NOT right for the part. Here's the big scene at the beginning of the first episode, "The Caretaker," with Genevieve Bujold in it (yes, at utterly horrible resolution):
> First Captain Janeway Complete - YouTube


Wow. I got bored by her at about the 1 minute mark.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

is up, until GalaxyCon pulls it down...

But yeah, re: Bujold, I'd rented the Voyager DVDs to see that long ago. Paramount really did make the right choice w/Kate Mulgrew.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

B&H Photo Event Space is on May 20th.


> The production team at 455 Films will be discussing and showcasing the process behind the scenes in creating their recent documentary film "What We Left Behind" about the legacy of the Star Trek Deep Space Nine television series. Come learn how they created this documentary, from start to finish. They will be discussing how they came up with the idea, crowdsourced the financing, obtained legal approvals and contact with the actors and producers for filming, developed the film's story and content throughout the whole process, and used G-Technology storage solutions during the filming and editing phases. There will also be a sneak peak of the current documentary they are working on for the Star Trek Voyager series. And there will be a raffle at the end of the event for a G-Technology hard drive.


You can watch online via various means.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

"What we left behind" is on Youtube free (with Ads) this week.

--Carlos V.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Wasn't sure where put this. There's an "open house" on Wed, Dec 7th 6 pm Pacific at 7th Open House 2022 IRA Signup Direct Form with Ira Steven Behr.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

cwerdna said:


> Wasn't sure where put this. There's an "open house" on Wed, Dec 7th 6 pm Pacific at 7th Open House 2022 IRA Signup Direct Form with Ira Steven Behr.


This is a good place for that, thanks.


----------

